# Any danger using Canon 6d with Lenses for cropped sensor.



## Dennis6d (Mar 4, 2015)

I tried to find any good answers if using a Tamron 10-24 mm Di II on my 6d. I bought the Tamron lens when I still only had a 600d.

The only danger I found searching online is that the lens might hit the mirror, but comparing with both Canon 28 mm 1,8 or Sigma 50 mm 1,4 both of them the glass goes further back then on the Tamron 10-24, so impossible. 

Then of course using lower than 15 mm will create black corners, but above perfect photos.

But is there any risk to damage the 6d?

Of course this is not the best option but I just bought a second hand 24-70 2.8L so a little cheap to by one more L lens at the moment plus not sure if 17-40 is wide enough.


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2015)

Actually, the mirror moves and is likely to hit the lens and not get up out of the light path so light can get to the image sensor.


----------



## Lumens (Mar 4, 2015)

I can't help but wonder why people thick things should work in ways they were NOT DESIGNED for!!!  

I know others have done this and it may or may not work, but bottom line the lens is NOT designed to be used on that camera, so in the event it does not work or does damage something, warranties and/or insurance will likely not be applicable for the repairs.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 4, 2015)

Does the lens retrofocus? Place the lens to infinity, does the rear element protrude beyond the flange? If not, then there is no way that the lens could mechanically interfere with the mirror.

I find it pretty unlikely.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 7, 2015)

The Canon 6D is not compatible with EF-S Lenses and should not be used unless you want to chance damaging the Camera Mirror like scratching it. It's in the user manual page 39 the camera cannot be used with EF-S and EF-M lenses.

If it' has warranty  still, it will most likely be void if damage occurs by use of the wrong glass.


----------

